# Free Book Finds (February 2013) - No Self-Promotion, please!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the January 2013 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Walk-Park-ebook/dp/B008FPXHD4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1359834971&sr=1-1&keywords=a+walk+in+the+park+jane+green


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Book 2 in Terry Goodkind's Sword of Truth series, _*Stone of Tears*_, is currently free.



N


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:

The Secret of Lies




> Named a Finalist in the Indie Excellence Book Awards, 2nd place for Newbie Fiction-Royal Dragonfly Book Awards, Honorable Mention Eric Hoffer Book Awards, Finalist Global eBook Awards
> 
> Propelled by an insurmountable sense of desperation, Stevie Burke is recklessly abandoning home, husband, and outwardly contented life under cover of night; at last resigned to defeat in her long battle against the tortured memories of the past.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Free on Warren Adler's website (not on Amazon) - The War of the Roses (yes, that one, that the Michael Douglas/Kathleen Turner movie was based on).

http://www.warrenadler.com/giveaway

"The book that inspired one of the most famous movies about divorce ever produced. The movie is shown somewhere in the world every week, and the book has been translated in almost every language on the planet. "War of the Roses" tells the story of Oliver and Barbara Rose, who thought they had a perfect marriage, only to discover that their relationship was barely skin deep. The war they wage against each other eventually descends into brutality and madness as they destroy each other's most prized possessions and spiral into chaos. The global impact of both the book and the movie has brought the phrase "The War of the Roses" into the accepted jargon describing the terrible hatred and cruelty engendered in divorce proceedings. A Major Motion Picture starring Michael Douglas and Kathleen Turner released by Twentieth Century Fox."


----------



## ErikB (Feb 15, 2013)

"5 Gears Diet: Learn how to drive your body" by Diana Artene

Free now:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Basic Soap Making: All the Skills and Tools You Need to Get Started (How To Basics)

Gone up to over thirteen dollars!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Gotham City 14 Miles: 14 Essays on Why the 1960s Batman Series Matters

What's that? You say your life's dream is to have a book of essays about the campy old television show? And your heart's desire is that it be free? Well, today is your lucky day....And your lucky day is over, the book is now $4.99. But it can be borrowed for free if you have Prime.


----------



## Suz Ferrell (Jan 29, 2012)

Jo Robertson's ward winning book, THE WATCHER is free for today and tomorrow! Check it out. A very good read.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Available for free on February 27th and 28th. Loved his other books. This one was just released so haven't finished it yet.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Gotham City 14 Miles: 14 Essays on Why the 1960s Batman Series Matters
> 
> What's that? You say your life's dream is to have a book of essays about the campy old television show? And your heart's desire is that it be free? Well, today is your lucky day....And your lucky day is over, the book is now $4.99. But it can be borrowed for free if you have Prime.


Enjoyed this book, thanks Claw!


----------

